# Fauna Fanatics!!!



## MrMaNgO (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anyone know what is going on with Fauna Fanatics. I emailed them 3 weeks ago as I was interested in buying their Dwarf mongooses. They replied asking me to place a deposit on them if I was interested. I have emailed them for 3 weeks asking if I can go and view them and have had no response at all. Does anyone have any idea of how to contact them??? 

cheers
Mr-MaNgO


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Can't help you, but here's a similar thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/816254-fauna-fanatics.html:2thumb:


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

oh dear, that's a whole can of worms there :bash:


----------



## MrMaNgO (Mar 7, 2012)

*Thanks*

lol It would appear (from the messages ive recieved) there are alot of complications with fauna fanatics at the moment and it seems it would be best to steer well clear. Thanks for the messages you have been most helpful.


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

hmm..anyone mind filling me in as well? I was thinking of getting some animals from them and was wondering why the delay in responding to questions...


----------

